# Donald Duck soda pop bottle



## glassforest (May 12, 2006)

Hello ~ am so thrilled to have stumbled on to this site!  As my user name suggests, my son and I have hit a mother load buried deep within in a 10 acre wood.

I have studied many sections of your site and have yet to see anyone mention a particular soda-pop bottle.  It is approx. 10" tall and has Donald Duck's face printed on both sides in blue and white (ACL).  His name appears in white at an upward slant on the neck of the bottle, there are 4 Donald Duck heads ebossed around the shoulders.  Beneath Donald's head is a white banner with the word "Beverages" in loose script.  Also, near bottom of base: Copywright Walt Disney Incorporated + MGM; Contents 10 Fluid ounces.  Bottom reads: 7447-2 B 53.

Other than being so dirty, there are no cracks, chips, splits or other imperfections in the glass itself.  Although Donald's head/face appears on both sides, one side (facing up) had recieved a signifiacant amount of damage to the image in the way of cracking and must be handled carefully given its fragile condition.  The other side (buried) seems to have resulted in little more than a dirty face!  I'm dreading the cleaning process even tho' I have much enjoyed the various techniques shared on this site!  I'd just so hate it to wash away his face.  Here is the bottle:


----------



## capsoda (May 12, 2006)

Hey Gayla, Welcome to the forum.

 I have dug several of the Donald Duck bottles over the years. The labels just don't hold up well. They are from the the late 1950s and early 1960s. There aren't any that I know of from my home town but there are some found from a small town near by and they sell for $20 to $30. It was an orange flavoured drink.


----------



## glassforest (May 12, 2006)

Thanks, Warren!  You're the bomb!  I never expected such a quick answer!  I cannot wait to pass the site on to several others, (also can hardly wait for my t-shirt to arrive!)

 If I were to list this on e-bay , for example, would you recommed an attempt to clean it up?  Thanks in advance for your response.  I sincerely appreciate your time!  Gayla.


----------



## capsoda (May 12, 2006)

Acl buyers {applied color label} are pretty picky about label condition unless the bottle is extreamly rare and the labels on those particular bottles are just paint and don't hold up to cleaning very well at all. Try rinsing it with cold water and a little mild soap.

 Maybe some of the ACL collectors have some ideas. There are several on the forum with alot more knowledge about it than me.


----------



## glassforest (May 12, 2006)

Oh!  Just thought they'd like a nice clean bottle ...  [sm=rolleyes.gif]  You're still the bomb!  Thanks again ~ Gayla.


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 12, 2006)

yes. cap is the bomb. indeed.


----------



## capsoda (May 12, 2006)

Most ACLs sell for $4 to $10 in fine condition unless the are rare. If the are from a small town bottling company or a defunked town they ciuld be worth more.

 If you found them in a large dump chances are there are some really nice bottles in there. Dig them up clean them and post some pictures of your finds. We love pics.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 12, 2006)

Cap (Obi-Wan-CAPSODA) is more than just a "bomb"  he is the most explosive force in the universe!!!![8|]  He is the Jedi "Bottle" master... All who meet him cower at his feet!!! er, I mean foot...[&o]

 We are not worthy of his wit, his humor...  his ultimate charm!!!![]

 (How my doin so far, CAP?)


----------



## capsoda (May 12, 2006)

Thats pretty good Wayne.

 You may rise.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## CanadianBoy (May 12, 2006)

You guys need to dig more bottles,your doing just what Warren says, working instead of digging.


----------



## crkgrl (May 12, 2006)

I will have to agree.  Cap is the Captain here. 

 Always quick with the wit.  Always willing to help the misquided and uninformed, as we wander in the woods, looking for glass treasure.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 21, 2007)

gassforest: i once lived in sidney ohio.iv dug a few ove thes pop bottles,and thay all seme to be alway in bad shap. thay are not piro glazed so damp ground reaks havic with them use aspog worm water and you shued be all right.by the way thay are not a that commun and disny collectors go after suff like thate.


----------



## carling (Aug 21, 2007)

They also sold them in nice graphic cans.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 10, 2007)

I've seen them in flat top & cone top Soda cans in many different colors & flavors, I think the cans were made in Chattanooga, Tenn.  LEON.


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 10, 2007)

A little research:

http://scoop.diamondgalleries.com/scoop_article.asp?ai=9125&si=126


----------

